# RAGE 2 - Nanotrites tier 2



## DaggettBeaver (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

ich find irgendwie nicht raus, wie ich jeweils tier 2 der Nanotratrite Abilities (Grav-Jump, Focus, Constitution, ...) entriegeln kann. Ich habe die jeweiligen tier 1 upgrades schon gekauft, aktiviert, wie auch immer, aber tier 2 bleibt locked. Ich kappier das nicht. Hat jemand eine Lösung? Danke.


----------

